# GT Bump: Ride Report



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I got this bike about 2 weeks ago from Performance bikes for 150 flat, and thought I'd do a write up for you guys of it. With more and more people looking at getting into Urban/DJ/Park with less and less of a budget all kinds of cheap, more bang for the buck bikes are showing up. The GT Bump is definitely one of them. Weather you are looking for a first time Urban/DJ/Park bike or you have a big wheel and are looking for a BMX to screw around on this bike is a really good option. 

Lets first start out with the specs of the bike:
Color(s):
Deep Artic Blue, Madness Pewter
Size(s):
20" wheel / 20.5" top tube
Frame:
''05 GT dirt jump design, 3 main tubes Cr-Mo, machined headtube and BB shell, 6mmT. Dropouts, seat stay mounted U-brake
Fork:
''05 GT dirt jump design, forged dropouts, full Cr-Mo 1-1/8" x 25.4mm steerer, 1-1/4" O.D. blades
Crankset / Chainwheel:
GT Tubular Cr-Mo 3pc., 175mm / 39T steel GT design
Bottom Bracket:
Steel, ball type
Pedals:
''05 GT Dirt/Street platform design, aluminum body, Cr-Mo alxe
Freewheel:
ACS FAT cr-mo, 14T
Chain:
KMC Z410
Rims:
Alex G22, aluminum, 36 hole, 30mm width
Tires:
Front: GT-1453 2.2" Rear: GT LP-IV 2.1"
Front Hub:
''05 GT branded, aluminum body, sealed Mech. bearings, 3/8" Cr-Mo axle, 36 hole
Rear Hub:
''05 GT branded, aluminum body, sealed Mech. bearins, 14mm Cr-Mo axle, 36 hole, double FW threads
Spokes:
14G, black
Nipples:
Brass
Rear Brake:
Tektro, 907AD, dual anchor bolts, forged aluminum U-brake
Brake Levers:
Tektro, 274A, aluminum
Handlebar:
GT dirt/street bend, Cr-mo, 7" rise
Stem:
GT Johnson III design, cold forged aluminum
Grips:
''05 GT FS design, Kraton rubber
Headset:
Tange Seiki FATTY 22, extra deep cup engagement, 1-1/8" threadless
Saddle:
GT-6 Original drop nose design, 9mm rails, two piece stitched cover
Seat Post:
Aluminum double bolt micro adjust
Seat Clamp:
GT Johnson design, cold forged aluminum, single bolt
Extras:
1Pr. GT axle pegs, '05 design GT chain tensioners

So lets be honest here, nothing really brand name or top quality, but there are a few things that do stand out in the parts list. First off the rims, Alex rims are decent rims and pretty strong/light. Secondly the cranks are a nice touch. 3-pc are awesome and they are really strong and light for a stock part on a $150 bike. Now I know some of you are probably wondering about the weight of the bike. To be honest I thought it would be 35-38 pounds atleast. Uh... not quite, it is about 30 pounds and with a few changes I made its down to 29 pounds (oh yeah thats not including pegs, I dont ride with pegs).

First off I am going to say that I am not a very light rider, or a smooth rider. I am 6'3 and 160 pounds, so I am really rough on bikes. So anyway down to riding. When I got outside with the bike I noticed just how much damn pop it has. It was amazing to be able to bunnyhop so high so easily. I can get a 2 1/2 - 3 foot hop effortlessly, its amazing. Not only does it hop like crazy but it spins so fast too. 3's are easy as hell with the bike, and bunnyhop 180s are so easy (just gotta get the fakie part down  ). The bars are a bit wide so its harder to throw them, but its still pretty easy to spin them. The brakes are pretty dialed right out of the box, just needed a few turns of the barrel adjuster and they were really sticky with some good control. My only complaint of the bike is the pedals, THEY SUCK! They are really heavy, have no grip, and the pins aren't even replaceable. 

First thing I did was trash the pedals, and replace them with my Odyssey Jim C's. That right there made the bike feel so much nicer, now that I didn't feel like I was gonna slip off my bike every time I bunny hopped. Second thing I did was slam the seat and cut the seat post, not really a huge weight savings but its something I like to do. After that the bike is good to go. 

Unfortunately because of lacrosse and the sh!t weather I havent been able to ride it much but I have gotten 3-4 really good few hour long sessions on it. But the little I have ridden it I pounded the crap out of it. So here is how its held up.

Immediately I took it out and tried some spins on it. I purposely came up short on a few 180's and 3's to test how the rims would hold up. That is always a big issue on any cheap bike, the rims are usually sub par. Well they held up pretty well. When I got into pulling some more tech tricks on it like tail whips and grinds it continued to hold up really well. I rarely land tail whips and just end up smashing the rear wheel into the ground REALLY REALLY hard. Even then the bike was holding up just fine. The rims were starting to wobble a bit, but nothing major.

Today I decided to get out and pound the living sh*t out of the bike. I didnt try to break it, I just wanted to ride it really hard. I got up and went urban riding. Everything was holding up fine untill I tried to whip some banks near a friends house. The rear rim got so out of true I cant really risk any more botched spins or whips on the bike. I'm gonna replace the rim with a Fly bikes rim. I'm leaving the hub alone, it rocks. By now I was just airing off a huge bank/hill thing that is about 10 feet high, I went completely lawn dart and the left side of the handle bars bent kind of bad. Its not broken by any means just feels a bit different when you are riding it. 

I found a really nice concrete ledge and tried a few different grinds on it. Pedal grinds were smooth as hell (mostly thanks to my Jim C's) and were really easy to get into. Feeble's (sliding on the axle protector thing that is supposed to cover the axle on the non peg side) were also great. The one downfall of it was chain stay grinds. I tore up the non drive side chainstay so much, its dented like crazy and if it cracks soon I wouldnt be surprised at all. 

So to summarize it all, its a great beginner bike for lighter people or someone who doesnt do "hardcore" or whatever you wanna call it urban riding. I didnt get a chance to test it on the jumps but it should be really good on the jumps and hold up much better than to urban riding. 

Oh and 2 more things, I will have pics up soon. And I am really sorry this is probably incredibly boring to read. My writing skills arent that great unless I take alot of time and lay everything out in my head before I start typing. If you have any specific questions that I didnt answer in this just ask, I'll be glad to help. Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

pics?


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Good to hear man, nice little write up. 

I just traded an older bike for a GT bump as well. I am in the process of repainting it right now. I got a new bb with eastern cranks, idy jc pedals, ody linear slic brake cable, junior seat, 29t chainwheel and new grips. 

I rode it for about 3 days before tearing it down to paint and it does seem like a pretty solid bike and isnt too heavy. 

But all in all I think it will be a fun bike. Ill post some pics whenever i get everything built up. Good post though.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

GT is doing what it does best in bmx- good quality bikes and for a very reasonable price. we got an elcentro in the other day, and it's nice. i builet up 2 bumps and a fly yesterday too. but the best bike we have in the shop(bmx wise that is) is a specialized fuse 4. $660 retail but man theyre soooo nice, i may get one...
congrats on the gt! what color are you paintin yours mrbray101?


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Im painting the frame white, the crank arms will be white as well, pink chain, pink grips, and everything else black. 

I'm trying to take my time on the paint so it comes out nice. One more coat of base, some sanding and then some clear and it should be ready.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nice write up, sounds like a killer little bargain to hit the streets with.

post up some pics when you get'em!


----------

